# Degreasers on carbon frames



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to know if degreasers like White Lightning Clean Streak will damage the finish on a carbon frame if it get on it while cleaning components.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The finish on your CF bike is the same finish that's on steel and aluminum bikes. It's paint. Doesn't matter what's under the paint. If you think White Lightening would damage a steel frame, or for that matter your car, then don't use it. If it's OK for those surfaces it's OK for your CF bike.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just wanted to be cautious. I've heard of some products that will cloud the clear coat.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

redondoaveb said:


> Just wanted to be cautious. I've heard of some products that will cloud the clear coat.


As it will on steel and aluminum too...stay away from industrial degreasers....


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

You mean I can't dip my bike in Gunk?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

*ARE YOU NUTZ?* Of course you can't! You have to use either brake cleaner or hydrochloric acid. Jeez! Some people...you just have to tell them everything.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

You mean you can use brake cleaner for more than sniffing? ...and I quit doing acid in the 70's. I'm sorry, where am I and who am I talking to


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

redondoaveb said:


> You mean you can use brake cleaner for more than sniffing? ...and I quit doing acid in the 70's. I'm sorry, where am I and who am I talking to


Don't be. From hanging around RBR for the last few years, I'm convinved a significant percentage of the people are former stoners. The just got clean because they couldn't figure out how to pass a joint in a pace line.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, if you can't figure out how to pass a joint in a pace line, you don't have any business riding in the first place. That's the first thing they taught in biking 101 (or was that biking 420).


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yeah I use degreaser on everything. Those citrus degreasers work great for marinating meat too.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Theres really no need to use degreasers on a bicycle. Even if you're stripping grease out of bearings its not necessary. 

Its kind of like using a sledgehammer to drive in a finishing nail. Mild soapy water will clean 90% of the bike. Rubbing alcohol will clean the rest. A quart of rubbing alcohol is usually a dollar or two, its excellent for cleaning bikes.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi folks, new here. Curious to know if anyone has any suggestions for safe degreasers on a carbon frame. I have a 2011 SuperSix 5, and am a bit concerned about degreaser (say, White Lightning) getting on the frame components. This, unfortunately, didn't occur to me until after the first wash where I was probably a bit liberal with the degreaser on the chain (with the chain on the bike). I never let the degreaser sit longer than maybe 10-20 seconds without a thorough rinse, but should I be concerned?

The frame is a "matte" carbon finish, which I believe is naked carbon, with the exception of some white painted stripes, so this has me a bit nervous.


----------



## azhu (Aug 17, 2011)

TomH said:


> Theres really no need to use degreasers on a bicycle. Even if you're stripping grease out of bearings its not necessary.
> 
> Its kind of like using a sledgehammer to drive in a finishing nail. Mild soapy water will clean 90% of the bike. Rubbing alcohol will clean the rest. A quart of rubbing alcohol is usually a dollar or two, its excellent for cleaning bikes.


Will rubbing alcohol affect the clear coat?


----------



## Fishbike (Sep 23, 2008)

PigmyRacer said:


> Oh yeah I use degreaser on everything. Those citrus degreasers work great for marinating meat too.


Made me laugh


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there are soooo many threads on this...there are NO naked carbon bikes. unless maybe you have a Calfee Dragonfly, and then you have much bigger problems than cleaning your bike. you can use pretty much any cleaner that is made w/ bikes in mind. you can use simple green, citrus degreasers, dish soap, alcohol, whatever. it will not hurt the carbon. if you're nervous about the finish, try a small spot on the underside or the inside of a stay. you're overthinking it if you're posting on here...


and UnknownArch...didn't you just ask this question in another thread about 5mins before you started this completely new thread?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, I use the White Lightning chain cleaner device about every 4th time I clean my chain (the other times I just use ProLink Chain Lube by itself to clean/lube). I make sure to wipe the bike down afterward but I see no harm happening to the paint/carbon.

**


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

p21s total auto wash
citrus based degreaser that is pH balanced.

I use it on carbon fiber bits on quarter million dollar cars with no issues.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

baby wipes. unscented, no added lotions, sams club brand works great for me. not for the drivetrain, but great for grease, sweat, brake dust, dirt, everything that gets on the frame. even after my kids grow up, i will never stop buying baby wipes, or as I call them, everything wipes. as versatile as duct tape.


----------

